# Computer Monitor Wall Mount Question



## TimothyJinx (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking to get wall mounts for my two Samsung SyncMaster P2770 monitors. They don't have any kind of mounting capabilities on the back - no screw holes, etc. Ideally I would like to be able to tilt and retract. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike_E (May 21, 2013)

Build a frame for them and attach that to a tv wall mount.


----------



## Light Guru (May 21, 2013)

post a photo of the back of yours, when I goggled your model I say imaged that had holes ready for vesa mounts.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 21, 2013)

Lots of dust but no mounting holes.

I did find this but wow, two of them in addition to the actual mounts - I would rather buy some new glass!
Non-VESA Monitor Mounting Bracket - ESI Ergonomic Solutions


----------



## Big Mike (May 21, 2013)

It's currently on a stand...can that stand be removed?  And could you then use the stand mounting holes?


----------



## Light Guru (May 21, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> I did find this but wow, two of them in addition to the actual mounts - I would rather buy some new glass!
> Non-VESA Monitor Mounting Bracket - ESI Ergonomic Solutions




That really looks like the best option.  I would ether go with that or hold off on the vesa mount until you get new monitors that have vesa mounts.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 21, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> It's currently on a stand...can that stand be removed?  And could you then use the stand mounting holes?


It's just a plastic hole for the stand to mount into. It couldn't bear the weight of the monitor.



Light Guru said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > I did find this but wow, two of them in addition to the actual mounts - I would rather buy some new glass!
> ...



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Can't justify buying two new monitors when these are fine so I guess I will just let it ride for a while.


----------

